# Need NARROW backless booster



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Help! I am driving one student for carpool and her booster is too wide to fit in my backseat between a recaro young sport and a britax roundabout. In fact, most booster seats are too wide! The seat rested on the buckle release button and kept freeing the britax.







:
So, are there any narrow backless booster on the market?
The child I will be transporting is 5 1/2 and tall and rides in a backless booster in her parents car.
Oh yes, moving my seats around did nothing to free space for the base of the booster. . .
I took a (probably inaccurate







) measure (in the dark) with a carpenters measure and the space is no more than 15".
Any suggestions?

eta: I did not drive with the booster, b/c we couldn't fit it in, just in case anyone is worried!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I am remembering correctly that you have a Volvo wagon? If so, you are in for a hard time fitting a booster between a Recaro Young Sport and a Britax RA. I should know I have a Volvo wagon and fitting three in a row was an obsession with me.

Is the RA FF or RF? Will it fit in the center next to the Young Sport? If it can then a Graco Turbo Booster will probably fit in the outboard passenger side position (a tad more space than the rear driver's side position). If you need to keep both your seats outboard, I used to get a Britax Starriser/Comfy squeezed inbetween two other seats. Fisher Price now sells the Starriser/Comfy under another name, I want to say Voyager something, but I am not sure what it is called. I ended up buying a RideSafer Travel vest and using that when I had to transport a kid in the center, it really is the easiest option.

Here are some photos of my attempts at three in a row in a Volvo.

HTH


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

The Fisher Price Safe Voyage Booster seat is VERY narrow

http://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?...tail&pid=36055


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

uccomama~yup, thats me with the Volvo Wagon. The RA is RF, my little one is only 27lbs. I can't move her to the center rear b/c there is no floor tether and she'd not tolerate the over the head tether at this point, and 6 days out of the week, I need a buffer zone between my two








I'll google the vest and check in with the mom of the child I'm to transport. Thanks!
jenaniah~ do you know the measurement of the base? The site says 10-12 " but is that the part the rests on the seat of the car or the sitting room for the child? Thanks!


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm not sure I have only seen it in the store as we are still mostly in harnessed seats here. I do know that I have a Britax Starriser Comfy and the Fisher Price seems to be about the same width as that (the part that sits on the seat that is) if not slightly narrower


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks. It looks like the specs list the foot width of the Starriser Comfy at 15.5" , I don't know if that will work. I am going to go to the local baby store and see how it fits. Thanks again!


----------



## RN2Bmommy (Apr 23, 2003)

The narrowist I found was the cosco high rise booster, it was also only $15. HTH


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

Oh I found one that has a 13.5" footprint...the Combi Kobuk

http://www.elitecarseats.com/Combi-Kobuk.pro

Oh and the Fisher Price's footprint at it's narrowest is also 13.5"

http://www.elitecarseats.com/Fisher-...ge-Booster.pro


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

What about a ride safer travel vest? http://www.elitecarseats.com/Safe-Tr...Safer-Vest.pro


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Yes, the ride safer vest looks great, but a bit more than we have to spend at the moment. If we can't resolve this on the inexpensive end, we'll just have to transport our own kids until I can spring for either the vest or the Starriser Comfy or Kobuk.


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

ok the narrowest booster is the britax starriser comfy. it has a narrower back than the fisher price voyager booster. they both have very narrow base but the back of the fisher price is about 1.5 inches widder than the britax starriser compy. both have the same base with of 13.5 i have one i can measure for you if you want.


----------

